# i'm scared to be alone at night and i feel worthless



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i know this is really strange, but i saw a lot of scary movies as a child, and now i'm scared to be alone at night. always. also during day i'm scared. i call the police. i'm so sad. life is sad. sometimes i just stand there, numb. and watch. and i can't do anything. and i don't want to do anything. i just stand there. i'm so broken. i don't watch television. i sleep a lot. i feel really gross all the time. i don't know what to say. i regress. a lot. i have no work. i'm tired of working. i worked as a child. it's really tiring. i have some money saved up but i'm exhausted. i can't eat anything. i have no strength. no energy. at night i have strange dreams. i have these memory lapses. it's scary. sometimes i forget my whole past. i feel really ugly and gross. my hair might fall out soon. because i bleached it with home made chemicals. i had no education. i can't stop crying.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You are not alone!

I once felt like you do....It will improve with the right help and supportive people around you..

I really do feel your pain...

Everybody on this website does!

Hang on in there...It WILL get better....Please dont suffer in silence...Tell your loved ones and trusted friends whats going on and how your feeling...DO NOT be afraid to ask for help....

Take care! You are in my prayers!


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

be brabe bro it will get better


----------

